# New edge orientation...



## Harris Chan (May 24, 2007)

This is pretty interesting, seeing from this post... 



> *So, after seeing the scramble and solution for Danyang's 55s solve (thanks to the guy who did it - don't know your name  ), I started to think about this issue...
> 
> what I'm using now is considering an edge oriented if it can reach solved position within U, D, F, B, R2, L2
> 
> ...



That is pretty interesting, and you just have to orient the E edges a bit differently...


----------



## Guitaroooman (May 25, 2007)

Does that mean that you would just perform algs on different faces as well?

That is, in addition to new and different set up moves?


----------



## tenderchkn (May 25, 2007)

You'd have remember that during your solve so that you do the correct set of setup moves. But I guess it's kinda like opposite cross. It's fine once you get used to it.


----------



## KJiptner (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Harris Chan_@May 24 2007, 10:52 PM
> * and he uses the another approach, with F2, B2, R, L
> 
> so, I was wondering...seeing the cool setups he did on that solve, it looks like a good option to use that parameter...I mean, doing setups on R and L (quarter turns) looks easier (at least to me) than on F and B...
> *


 Well, then you would have to do F2 and B2 instead which I think is worse than R2 L2.


----------

